# What weapons do you have at hand?



## JBrainard (Sep 25, 2007)

My teacher was talking about this last night at the end of class. If you're at home; be it sitting down for dinner, watching TV, going to bed at night, and you hear the bad guys kicking in your door, what is the best (not necessarily your favorite) weapon you have that you can grab in those precious few seconds that you have to react?


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> My teacher was talking about this last night at the end of class. If you're at home; be it sitting down for dinner, watching TV, going to bed at night, and you hear the bad guys kicking in your door, what is the best (not necessarily your favorite) weapon you have that you can grab in those precious few seconds that you have to react?


 
Upstairs I have an old baseball bat in the closet and of course my sticks.  Downstairs, well, the kitchen is not far away, so knives are close by.  

Interestingly enough, my wife and I were talking last night after dinner about a convo. that I had with someone I work with who is in the Reserves.  He spent some time in Iraq, so he's seen alot.  The subject of shooting someone came up, the effects it has on someone, should you have to shoot at another human, knowing that the decision you make can alter both your life and theirs in a matter of seconds.

I have never killed anyone and I'm sure that day will never come...hopefully.  However, give the recent brutal home invasion in Cheshire, CT. a few months ago, where 3 people were killed and one seriously beaten, I think that people need to keep that right to defend their home.  Does stabbing someone with a knife sound brutal?  Yes, very much so, but in a violent situation like that, I'm going to do my best to make sure its me that survives.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 25, 2007)

Normally, I'd say "break in and find out" but WTH.

Kitchen - big frying pan and carving knife wielded ala espada y daga. 

Living room - katana or cavalry saber on the wall, both fuctional, both sharp.

Bedroom - choice between pistol or shotgun.

Basement - Immediate choice between about 5 functional swords, 3 large knives, a tomahawk, a warhammer, or an axe.  Given about 30 seconds (how long does the door hold?) another glock or a choice between a FAL, or AR.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 25, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Living room - katana or cavalry saber on the wall, both fuctional, both sharp.
> 
> Basement - Immediate choice between about 5 functional swords, 3 large knives, a tomahawk, a warhammer, or an axe. Given about 30 seconds (how long does the door hold?) another glock or a choice between a FAL, or AR.


 
Don't you think that you would run into fighting-space restraints if using a sword, let alone a warhammer, inside a house?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a good reason to train in iaido wherein we learn how to utilise a katana in space restricted areas.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 25, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Don't you think that you would run into fighting-space restraints if using a sword, let alone a warhammer, inside a house?


 
There isn't anything terribly complicated about a straight thrust with a sword of any length, I probably wouldn't grab my bastard sword though, I'd probably grab the gladius.  But yest the axe and warhammer wouldn't be good choices, but better than empty hand.


----------



## tellner (Sep 25, 2007)

Anywhere I reach something comes to hand. Everything I can lay hands on is a weapon. The fluffy Cthulhu doll or the dirty socks on the floor can be thrown as a distraction. It's a weapon that alters the attacker's ability to perceive his surroundings. The piece of rope I'm turning into a bell pull has a star-and-crown knot in the end. It is a bludgeon that can kill. The picture in its frame has a hard edge which can poke. The laboratory stand is heavy and can be used to hit. The pen can poke. The lighter and can of butane make a field-expedient flamethrower. The black leather and barbed wire rose can leave a nasty scrape. The tobacco pipe has a long stiff stem which can poke. The door can obstruct. The other door can be opened to release two German Shepherds. 

Those are just what's within arm's reach right now. I'm not even going to start on The Great Toad Hoard of sharp pointed objects, the gun safe, the Silat bag, the kitchen or the workshop.

To the Pure all things are pure. To the bloody minded all things are weapons.


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 26, 2007)

My cell phone.

If your scenario means that I'm sitting in my den and someone busts through the front door, I think my options are limited to whatever is ready to hand.  No time to think - just react.  

But if I had a few minutes to think it over I'd probaby just hit the "police" button on my alarm system.  Ditto the cell phone if I'm out in the yard. 

Having a small child at home means that my guns are safeguarded.  I have a couple of swords in my office that are functional; failing that I'd probably head for the butcher knives in my kitchen, the machetes in my garage, etc. - whatever is at hand.  I usually carry a small folder, as well.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

I have my big wooden training sword that sits in the corner just in case...​


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2007)

In regards to everyone above who mentioned swords and other "long range" weapons, while they will work, your angles of attack are limited if fighting in a confined space (like a hallway).
Personally, I don't have a good fighting knife to keep near my bedside, but I do have a nice heavy "Huskey" brand hammer with a really nice grip. I figure that it's small enough that I can attack someone from any angle, even in a constrained space.
Thoughts?


----------



## kalikg (Sep 26, 2007)

JBrainard...a hammer?  I'd bet that would do nicely.  Would that be a claw hammer?  If so, better yet!  How perfect for tight spaces and maximum damage...I wish I had thought of it first.  You can bet there will be a hammer near the couch now!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2007)

kalikg said:


> JBrainard...a hammer? I'd bet that would do nicely. Would that be a claw hammer? If so, better yet!


 
It is indeed a claw hammer :EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 26, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Don't you think that you would run into fighting-space restraints if using a sword, let alone a warhammer, inside a house?




Katana's and long swords are still god thrusting weapons in a house.

I prefer the wakazashi and or short swords as this allows for more options. 

And yes I did actually use a Katana in my house many years ago. I was a sleep. My brother came home and left did not come into the house. He let hsi friend in and told him to go to his room and stay there. He went in and then wondered down the hall towards my room. I heard the steps and funny as it sounds it did not sound like anyone I knew. I rolled out of bed grabbed the closest thing which was a katana and out I went. I meet him walking back out of my brothers bedroom. He stepped out into the point of the sword. He freaked. I asked who he was. He asked who I was. I smiled and said I had the sword, he should answer me. He told me. I asked him if he minded if we just waited for my brother to come home. Or we could call the cops right now. He looked at the blade point and then just said I hope he gets back soon.


----------



## Carol (Sep 26, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> My teacher was talking about this last night at the end of class. If you're at home; be it sitting down for dinner, watching TV, going to bed at night, and you hear the bad guys kicking in your door, what is the best (not necessarily your favorite) weapon you have that you can grab in those precious few seconds that you have to react?



The best weapon I have is whats between my ears. 

I've never had to deal with bad guys kicking down my door.  However, I have had the bad guy that lived under my roof, or the bad guy that was invited over. Precious few seconds?  Sometimes there aren't any.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The best weapon I have is whats between my ears.


 
Not really the point of my OP, but a good point nonetheless.


----------



## tellner (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd say this Good Ol' Boy was prepared for all serious social occasions 

http://photos1.blogger.com/img/28/2503/1024/katrina-security.jpg


----------



## tellner (Sep 27, 2007)

Of course some things work better than others.


----------



## Carol (Sep 27, 2007)

I might have a freeweight in each hand so I cab show the baddies what "dumbbells" they are


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2007)

tellner said:


> I'd say this Good Ol' Boy was prepared for all serious social occasions


 
:lol2: See! I'm not the only nut case who uses a claw hammer for self defense!


----------



## buldog (Oct 11, 2007)

I have an 18" steel pipe with a golf grip, good for tight spaces and hard enough to leave a mark.  Added that one after being looted after a hurricane( I guess the national guard guys didn't think it was strange that people were carrying tvs and stereos OUT of the house).
                        Scott


----------



## Jdokan (Oct 11, 2007)

A couple of nasty dogs, an attack ferret and my personal choice :battery operated carving knife.....lay it on and push the button, cuts through most anything......after that.....a very angry wife...( I can just picture them coming in with "dirty shoes" ) God knows I wouldn't mess with her....


----------



## tellner (Oct 12, 2007)

The point I originally made was that one can always be armed. It's a matter of mindset and preparation. If you've got the attitude and have learned to see everything as a potential tool you can win a fight with a toothpick or a roll of toilet paper. If that hasn't happened you could be in the middle of an armory and still be defenseless.

Having made that point, there's another one that bears repeating. If you think you will need emergency procedures and that special equipment will help you survive put some thought into getting that emergency gear.

In my case it's pretty easy. Our house is full of implements of destruction. But there are a few things we keep ready. Of course, if the bad guy comes around the corner to see me smiling and firing up the cutting torch while holding an optimistically-proportioned personal relaxation device in the other it might have a salutary effect on his morale... %-}

The first essential is a planned, practiced response. We have fire drills. We have earthquake drills (Toss the cats out the window, grab the dogs, head out the door). We have our own version of "General Quarters! Prepare to repel boarders." Take indicated actions. If there's a moment to spare one of us will call the police. Otherwise here's how it goes:

Grab the first gun or sharp thing that comes to hand. If you have time grab one of the other category.
Release the dogs if they're locked up for the night.
Get to a prepared defensible position.
Assess and deal with whatever comes into the field of fire. If it's one of us, a guest or one of the the dogs or cats hold fire. If it's the police, hold fire, point the gun in another direction, call the dogs off and do whatever the nice officer tells you. If it's an intruder neutralize that threat. Hold position. Repeat until we are sure that none of them is a threat anymore.
Apply any needed first aid.
One person maintains position. The other gets a phone and calls the police. Make sure they know what we look like (Overweight naked middle aged White guy with brown hair and a shotgun and hot naked Afro-Asian woman with a lever action rifle)
A good tool combines the sharp pointy and bang-stick aspects and has enough authority make someone stop being a threat. In my case it's a Mossberg 590 with a folding stock and attached M-9 bayonet. Extended magazine has 2-1 pattern of Remington Solid Copper Slug and #0 buckshot. You don't even have to switch hands to switch weapons. And in the confines of our home thrusting makes more sends than slashing. I used to use a Speed Stock. Then I realized that at home defense distances if you can't do the job with nine shots of 12 gauge, eight shots of JHP .30-30, a bayonet and a big Keris you don't need weapons. You need a priest :shrug:


----------

